# raysofcolorado.com A++++, LOVE their goat milk soap



## chrissy1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a gift set from raysofcolorado.com, which included their goats milk soap.  I absolutely love their soap, it lathers great and makes your skin so soft.  I plan to buy their 2 pound crafters block and make my own fragrances.  Happy soap making!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

Good for you!
If you ever need quality goat's milk MP base at good prices from other vendors I would be happy to make some recommendations.


----------



## DebbieDanner (Oct 11, 2010)

*oooo*

ooooo


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2010)

soapbuddy,

I don't need goat milk MP at this time because I still have some of WSP's all natural GM MP and I mainly do CP now. However, I'm interested in learning about other vendors in case I decide to buy some more MP.

Thanks


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> soapbuddy,
> 
> I don't need goat milk MP at this time because I still have some of WSP's all natural GM MP and I mainly do CP now. However, I'm interested in learning about other vendors in case I decide to buy some more MP.
> 
> Thanks


Here is a vendor that sells natural MP base. Scroll down a bit. http://www.wisterialane.com/Melt-Pour-S ... s_c_1.html


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I have to say that's a much better price than $12 for 2 lbs.   :shock:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. I have to say that's a much better price than $12 for 2 lbs.   :shock:


You're welcome. I thought you might like the price too.


----------



## TessC (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I am going to give the site a try.*



			
				DebbieDanner said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post, I am going to give the site a try on your recomendation.  I will let you know what I think, I am ordering their 4 bar soap set including shea butter and goats milk soaps.  Thanks again Chrissy!



Wouldn't it have been easier to just tell her in person or stick a post-it note on the fridge? The two of you _are_ sharing an IP address, after all.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

How cool!!!  I can buy a 2# block of MP soap base there for only about twice the cost at real suppliers, OR I can get a single bar (unscented!!!) only double THAT price and then some!



			
				DebbieDanner said:
			
		

> ooooo



ooooo is RIGHT Debbie!  I mean Chrissy!  I mean Spammy!


----------



## chrissy1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*You get what you pay for.  Buy cheap get cheap product*

If you want to buy cheap products feel free.  I like quality product.  Thanks for all the rude comments.


----------



## chrissy1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*I would like to apologize to the moderators*

I was talking at the table about how I enjoyed the products I bought and how I was posting on your site.  I was happy to help a small business out and let others know.  I just found out my daughter thought it would be a good idea to get on and and post a comment.  Again I apologize to the moderators she will not do it again.  I am not a spammer, I am a happy customer letting others know about a product I enjoy.  I don't mind paying a little extra for something I enjoy.  If you don't like my opinion or don't agree with it, please don't read my posts.  Thank you and sorry again about my daughter.


----------



## TaoJonz (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used Wisteria Lane for a long time....and have always been surprised that they are rarely mentioned in the forum.  Good on ya SoapBuddy!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 23, 2010)

chrissy1 said:
			
		

> I recently purchased a gift set from raysofcolorado.com, which included their goats milk soap.  I absolutely love their soap, it lathers great and makes your skin so soft.  I plan to buy their 2 pound crafters block and make my own fragrances.  Happy soap making!



To quote.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I would like to apologize to the moderators*



			
				chrissy1 said:
			
		

> I was talking at the table about how I enjoyed the products I bought and how I was posting on your site.  I was happy to help a small business out and let others know.  I just found out my daughter thought it would be a good idea to get on and and post a comment.  Again I apologize to the moderators she will not do it again.  I am not a spammer, I am a happy customer letting others know about a product I enjoy.  I don't mind paying a little extra for something I enjoy.  If you don't like my opinion or don't agree with it, please don't read my posts.  Thank you and sorry again about my daughter.



To quote.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 23, 2010)

chrissy1 said:
			
		

> I recently purchased a gift set from raysofcolorado.com, which included their goats milk soap.  I absolutely love their soap, it lathers great and makes your skin so soft.  I plan to buy their 2 pound crafters block and make my own fragrances.  Happy soap making!



To quote.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 23, 2010)

Posted: Tue Nov 23, 2010 12:56 pm    Post subject: Honest Opinion on my Website	
Please give me your honest opinion on my new website. I am constantly making improvements to make my site better. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 

raysofcolorado.com



But you are raysofcolorado yourself.  I'm amused.  Obviously you didn't read about posting in the suppliers forum.  :wink:   So you didn't think people would notice the post above that you made in the websites forum?


----------

